# FNG in TX



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome welcome buddy haha. I find myself on here a little to much.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

flyfishnaked said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> My degenerate fishing buddies finally convinced me to join the forum, so here I am. I'm pretty new to this whole flats thing, having spent much of my life in my home state of northern CO. Been fly fishing since I could walk, but as we know, trout and salt are two very different games. I have become obsessed pitching flies on the flats when I have the time, and am extremely fortunate to have a group of friends (the aforementioned degenerates) with very nice skiffs and tons of experience, who generally don't roast me too badly when I do something stupid.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to be a part of this community. Thanks to the owners and mods for having a place like this.


'Bout time you signed up...
signed- Proud degenerate


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to see someone that didn’t create an account just to sell a boat.


----------



## flyfishnaked (Oct 10, 2021)

Jay, Corey, thanks for the love. Seems like a pretty good spot.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Good to see someone that didn’t create an account just to sell a boat.


No sir, but I might need to buy one.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. But we don't *need to see your user name photo in an avatar.


----------



## flyfishnaked (Oct 10, 2021)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. But we don't know to see your user name photo in an avatar.


Haha! Not to worry.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

flyfishnaked said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> My degenerate fishing buddies finally convinced me to join the forum, so here I am. I'm pretty new to this whole flats thing, having spent much of my life in my home state of CO. Been fly fishing since I could walk, but as we know, trout and salt are two very different games. I have become obsessed with pitching flies on the flats when I have the time, and am extremely fortunate to have a group of friends (the aforementioned degenerates) with very nice skiffs and tons of experience, who generally don't roast me too badly when I do something stupid.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to be a part of this community. Thanks to the owners and mods for having a place like this.


Wait, your username.... I thought I was the only person that did that.... 🤣

True story.... was fishing Port O Connor ages ago and my brother and I got completely soaked by a storm that came out of nowhere. No rain gear - so our clothes were drenched. Well, after the storm we shedded our clothes so they would dry and proceeded to pole the flats of Big Pocket butt naked, catching fish. Luckily, it was midweek, so nobody else was around, but we joke to this day that if anyone saw us, they'd label the boat as "those weirdos who fly fish butt naked."


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was in the keys in the beginning of September fishing for bonefish and permit on a flat with another member and his buddy. We watched a center console cruise by about thirty yards away and all looked at each other and asked “were they butt naked?”...sure enough just as naked as the day they were born but the tan lines threw us all for a loop because they looked like a bikini top on the female and shorts on the dude. Too bad the dude was on our side...


----------



## flyfishnaked (Oct 10, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> Wait, your username.... I thought I was the only person that did that.... 🤣


Excellent story, hahaha. I've never _had_ to, but I have been known to get a full-body tan when having the privilege of a high mountain lake to myself on a weekday.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> ...Too bad the dude was on our side...


That's always how it goes, isn't it?


----------

